
Setting up a Raspberry Pi 4 as an development machine for your iPad Pro - sausheong
https://medium.com/sausheong/setting-up-a-raspberry-pi-4-as-an-development-machine-for-your-ipad-pro-3813f872fccc
======
zelienople
This is just about how to use the iPad Pro as a terminal to do development on
the Pi 4, not about how to do development for the iPad Pro on the Pi. Veeery
disappointing.

